# going to do a cut out this morning...pics to follow



## Jason A (Mar 28, 2016)

Thought you were going to post pics


----------



## Steve zone 5 WI (Jan 2, 2013)

Well things went OK. We weren't able to save much comb at all. It was wonky all directions. We used a bee vac and it seemed like there was an endless supply of bees to vacuum. I was carefully looking for the queen but didn't have any luck finding her on the comb. 









The bees were using only a very small amount of the comb that was available. The rest of the comb was very brittle, as in it just crumbled when I touched it. 









I had no idea if I sucked the queen into the bee vac or not but enough was enough..I was done....time to clean up.

I used my foot to push the debris pile towards my son to put it in a pail. When I was getting ready to push another foot load over to him..THERE SHE WAS..running straight at the destination of my boot! 









This caused a problem,

My body was in motion to give a good shove to this pile. My head told my foot to stop but didn't pass that message to the rest of my body. My foot planted early as to miss the queen and the rest of my body kept moving. Luckily there was a nail sticking out of the wall right where I was going to catch myself! It pierced my glove just off to the side of my palm. WHEW!

With the nail stuck in my glove I averted a fall to the floor which most certainly would have been the demise of this beauty of a queen. 

Now where did my queen clip go? Luckily my son found it outside the pump house and had mind enough to bring it in and put it on the table. I put it in front of her and she ran right in!









BTW the pics are a little late due to not being able to get them off my phone 

Thanks
Steve


----------



## Ryan McEachern (Dec 18, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Gazelle (May 17, 2015)

Gotta love that adventure!


----------



## GaryG74 (Apr 9, 2014)

Great story, glad you caught the queen.


----------

